# Hello from Beautiful British Columbia!



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you  

Have fun posting! Any questions, don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello from another British Columbian! I am from the Cariboo Chilcoltin - Quesnel area, now living in the U.S.A.

Glad to meet you! Cannot wait to see you and your Poneh's!

Post piccies of the mountains too eh! I sure do miss seeing them.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello! I was born and raised in BC!!! i miss it like crazy! now living in Alberta(sadly)...i was from the interior area. Clearwater...


----------



## Magnum (May 14, 2009)

RusticWildFire: Thank you!

MIEventer: I actually live in Prince George, so I know exactly where you're talking about! I've posted pictures of my boys in the draft section and the photo one ... I miss the North Shore mountains actually, I used to live in Surrey...

NicoleS11: Clearwater, eh? I think I drove through that getting up here to PG ... 

Nice to know there are other B.C. people on here!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Welcome! It's nice to meet you. If you have questions, feel free to ask!


----------

